

Attaching SLR lenses to an iPhone - nishantmodak
http://cow.mooh.org/2009/12/phone-o-scope-attaching-slr-lenses-to.html

======
lutorm
You know, they make cameras that actually are meant to attach to those
lenses... ;-)

I appreciate the experiment, though. But one thing about the image quality:
those lenses are specified assuming a 35mm (or 35mm/1.6) sensor. The sensor on
an iphone must be 3.5mm at most, so the point spread function of the lenses
aren't really matched to the sensor. I suspect that's part of why the quality
is bad.

------
die_sekte
There are these projects which seem to be utterly pointless and nonsensical,
but are nonetheless cool. This is one of them.

In other words, I cannot stop screaming "why?" while admiring his work.

------
tpinto
shouldn't the title read "attaching an iphone to SLR lenses"?

~~~
yannis
It should, is like saying he had a head transplant:)

